
The Supreme Court Looks at the Math of Gerrymandering - anjalik
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-20/the-supreme-court-looks-at-the-math-of-gerrymandering
======
aqsalose
This paper on arXiv about the proposed measure (efficiency gap) is worth
reading: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.10812](https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.10812)

I still have not about EG, but in general I agree with some of the sentiment
of the paper I linked: these things are difficult to properly catch with just
one measure.

